# Too shy to even approach her



## matt4 (Sep 24, 2009)

At the beginning of this year I started seeing a pretty girl out in a club regularly.

I'm pretty shy so its taken a lot for me to even write this.

I was always shy about approaching her but we were always making regular eye contact. This continued until I found her on facebook and added her. I pulled her aside next time we were out and told her I added her because I though she was hot. I think our interest continued and at the last party night at uni I was separated from my friends and she saw them and asked if they new me.. they said yes and she was sitting down with them for a bit. Basically I think I screwed it all up. I'm so shy so I thought the only way I can talk to her and contact her is though the internet :haddock:

I added her on MSN and even asked her out over facebook during the summer. I received no reply 

Basically I feel like a total idiot. I went out on Monday saw her and she appeared to be turning away from me. However out the corner of her eye she was watching me. I'm so confused. I feel like she thinks I am a freak now and I have no clue how to get over this terminal shyness 

Anyone have any words of advice? 

Thanks,


----------



## Mari (Sep 24, 2009)

:wave: I am not sure about advice because I am not clear about how much chatting you have done with her either on the internet or in real life. Maybe back up a few steps and just chat with her when you have the opportunity even if it is just to say hello, how are you? Have you booked that appointment with the doctor yet?  Mari


----------



## NicNak (Sep 24, 2009)

From what you wrote, I can't see anything that would have "screwed it up".  Unless she was offended you called her "hot", which I am not sure if most would get offended by that.

To be honest, I have sent PMs on Facebook for which my friends never got.  Is it possable she never recieved the email via Facebook?


----------



## matt4 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have such a fear of rejection its incredible. I pulled out of the appointment with a doctor. I know silly me... I just can't bear to see someone face to face about this.

NicNak, I don't know. I have never experienced that and it showed up in facebook sent items folder.

Thanks


----------

